# php5-clamavlib Problem



## Ch (10. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte php5-clamavlib installieren, auf debian/etch-stabil, nur leider gibt es da Probleme. Wenn ich es mit apt versuche möchte er "clamav-freshclam" deinstallieren. MIt aptitude wird mir ein Downgrade angeboten(clamav), "php5-clamavlib: HÃ¤ngt ab: libclamav2 (>= 0.90)" installiere ich "libclamav2>=0.9"(manuel) geht es anfangs. Ich habe die Signaturen DB von clamav manuell neu angelegt. Alles lief, dann kam nach 4 h das Update und der Server stürzte ab. Nach meinen Logs hat die Php Extension immer wieder neuen Speicher reserviert aber keinen freigeben. Somit war nach 2 min der Speicher voll und alle Dienste flogen weg. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Php-Extension ohne Probleme installieren kann?

Gruss


----------



## TheGreenDragon (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
hast Du eine Lösung gefunden? Bin zurzeit mit ubuntu 10.10 unterwegs und will dieses Paket auch haben.


----------



## Ch (17. Februar 2011)

'GreenDragon' hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> hast Du eine Lösung gefunden? Bin zurzeit mit ubuntu 10.10 unterwegs und will dieses Paket auch haben.


 
Hi GreenDragon, hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut, wie alt der Thread ist?  Ich hatte damals keine Lösung gefunden. Abhilfe schaffte eine eigene Klasse in Php. Das Ganze hatte auch den Vorteil, daß gleich ein guter Spamfilter bei rauskam.

beste Grüße


----------

